# Any comments about Glass Cages?



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm considering a purchase from glasscages.com. Wondering if anyone has personal experiences they'd like to share. I've read some blurbs on the internet that their customer service stinks. I'm looking for product and quality info.

Thanks in advance


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I went there several year ago on a trip through TN and picked up a tank size I couldn't get anywhere else (33 gallon 4' x 1'). Spent as much on glass lids to fit as on the tank. It was so new it still smelled like vinegar. I'm still using the tank. The top trim is little loose more likely because I keep hitting it with rocks (its really tight from tank to stand above it) than because of defects.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

It would be great if I could meet one of their trucks on the regular delivery routes. Shipping to Alaska is....well, ouch.

It sounds like you've been happy with your purchase from them, emc7. Thanks for the input. Anyone else have experiences to share?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I am happy with the tank (glass btw). But my exp. is several years old, so you should get a current recommendation. I can't imagine paying shipping to Alaska, though. I would say look for a more local supplier (maybe even CA) and use the glasscages price as a guideline.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I actually found entire threads on MFK's about that company and others. I'm now looking into fishtanksdirect.com. They sell Tenecor acrylic tanks. **Edit: They also sell SeaClear. Not sure about acrylic, or if that'll reduce the shipping....research in progress. I'm also going to check at the LFS and see if they can do anything to help out. They might get a bulk shipping discount or something.

While I do think that some of the negative hype surrounding glasscages is just that...hype...I am also noticing that they are the only company that seems to have disgruntled customers.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive dealt with glasscages, met up with their truck few months back. They have very unique sizes which fit my plan for plecos. Been very pleased with them. My glass tops were broken one set which i didnt know til i got home. They sent out new ones that same week at no charge.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

I got a 90gal acrylic delivered to my house. Very happy with it.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

If they're willing to ship glass on common carriers they probably know what they're doing. Give it a shot.


----------

